# Help



## bonsaibill (Oct 20, 2005)

I know the pen isn't perfect.  The fit and finish is decent, but the accents are crooked.  I can't seem to tune my bandsaw.  What about the photo though?


----------



## JimGo (Oct 20, 2005)

Not bad. Looks a little out of focus, but that may be pixelation due to down-sampling to meet the size requirements.  It's a pretty pen, but for some reason, the pic doesn't quite do it for me.  I think it's the arrangement of the pen on the paper; there's nothing visually interesting there.  A slight angle, or a different background would probably make the pen "jump" a little more.


----------



## Doghouse (Oct 21, 2005)

Most fabric stores will sell batiked muslin at a reasonable price.  I use that for a backdrop.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 21, 2005)

The Photo looks good. the lighting is real close. it's the composition that needs some touch up. rotate the pen just a bit so a little more of the clip shows. positioning the pen at a 45 degree angle also works well as Lou demonstrated. possible some color correction with the photo editor also. that's hard to tell from this end. the focus is just a touch fuzzy but as it was mentioned before this can happen when you are trying to crunch it down to a small enough file to post here. 
over all a good picture.
as for the accents. I don't try to cut them with the band saw. to hard to get a square cut. I use a radial arm saw and it works great. I've tried a miter saw with real disasterous results. the difference may be the blade but I am not sure. I've had two different blades in my radial arm saw withthe same results. I can slice off paper thin waffers if I need to.


----------

